# Here is my beauty!!!Pics and a question



## 4herbs (Jun 18, 2008)

Here she is!Aint that a beauty???I have a question for you all!The plant is starting to bud slowly,There are more and more pistils on her every day but its strange because it is summer and it has not passed the summer solsticium yet,and the day is getting longer every day!How is that possible?she is outdoor and in direct sunlight almost whole day?I am hoping that she starts to flower soon because I dont want her to grow anymore!I am still giving her veg nutes because i want the branches to get little thicker also this plant has a little lst and some super cropping but i think she will give a lot of bud because you see how the branches are all in the sun?please give an opinion


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

the days may be too short still,  thats why its budding.  when days get long enough i believe it will re-veg.  nice lookin plant!


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 18, 2008)

But i dont want her to reveg!In three days it is the summer solsticium and the day is longest,after that day the light will decrease and in the autumn it will exact to 12 hours of day and 12 hours of night!Is it possible that she is flowering now and she doesnt revegg at all because i dont want to mess with that!I would like her to flower normaly!What could i do to prevent her revegging?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 18, 2008)

its probably just showing its sex.

i wouldn't call it budding until you see calyx's.  not just hairs.


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 18, 2008)

I am just wandering will it revegg because in three days it is the longest day in year around 15 hours of light!After that day the days shorten little by little and in the autumn it drop to an 12\12!My question is how much light exsposure is minimal to encourage flowering???I was hoping that she will start to flower in about a month or so?


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2008)

outdoors, it will "sense" the diminishing light hours and flower "long" before 12/12 is reached naturally.
  I think you'll be fine.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey herbs, I was wondering the exact same thing. I have a lady that is definitely budding but why? The top swells up little by little everyday I check it and the days are steadily getting longer until the 21st. Does anyone know if this would be considered auto-flowering?


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that is definetly a subject worth of talking?It is kind of strange?
Maybe plants need direct light,i am talking pass morning when the sun is out heavily to start fotosintesis and then stop as soon as the sun start to go out a little and does not shine directly on the plant???Please keep on posting pics so I can see how quick,and how big your buds will get!!! and yea Nice looking plant you got there!What is her genetics?


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 19, 2008)

Interesting point about the budding at this time of year.  I am experiencing the same thing with a clone that was on 24 indoors indoors.  I put it outside and it vegged a few weeks and now it is flower.  I had a seed plant that I started at the same time indoors and it is a monster and still in veg.  I also have three friends that are seeing the same thing with their clones.  The answer is clones perhaps.  Changing the light from 24 to 16 or whatever the outdoor hours are maybe caused them to go into flower but the seed plant has been through the same regimen.  All I know is that I will be getting a decent harvest soon and a great one later.  I think next time I will just keep the clones on 18 hours indoors before i switch them outside in April/May.  It is a first for me so i don't know what else to tell ya.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 19, 2008)

4herbs said:
			
		

> Nice looking plant you got there!What is her genetics?



Thank you, this was the one seed I found in an 8th of some sticky headies. It looks to be completely Indica. All my other plants are from various seeds but are all on the same track except this one. Its wierd.


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 19, 2008)

This was my first time doing lst and supercropping on my plants and I was just wandering...have I supercropped her enough and how much yield do you think I should expect?I predicted few ounces Maybe what do you think???


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 19, 2008)

And here are the pics I took from the grow sites!!!The first 4 pics are my sativa and I think some indica sativa strain,and on the pic 5 is a plant that popped out of a seed that i planted some 4 months ago!Strange aint it???


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 19, 2008)

And here is my friends garden hehehe he is growing in the woods also! he has a variety of sativas some fruity and some spicy!and look at the one on the first picture!It is a most beautiful sativa plant I have ever seen but he is not treating her well and she gave some really shity buds because he is giving her way to much N an very very little P & K nutes!And she has some little mold!It is strange because she doesnt have dense buds???Comments are welcome!


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 19, 2008)

The heavy N may cause those buds.  And they might not be filling in yet.


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 19, 2008)

HMGanja said:
			
		

> The heavy N may cause those buds.  And they might not be filling in yet.


But,she is flowering for more than eight wees now and the pistils are starting to dry slowly and they are becoming red!I really dont give a **** but i am only sorry because i didnt manage to clone that plant  I really have no luck at cloning!That plant have much potencial,If only treated right...:watchplant:


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice pics herbs. Looks like a substantial garden. Your lady looks really good. You should lend your friend some of your knowledge, I'm sure he'd preciate it.


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 20, 2008)

God knows I tried but he sticks to his way of growing


----------



## Melissa (Jun 20, 2008)

*thanks for dropping in my outdoor grow ,,your ladie is a stunner ,,goodluck with trying to  educate your friendeace: *


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got back from my favorite plant and I am stunned!My plant has grown over 15 cm in two days!I bought some cheap NPK 11-4-5 with microelements and it is called Geovital!It`s manufactured in italy by ZAPI INDUSTRIE CHIMICHE S.p.A. 
500ml of this fertilizer costs about 2,50 euro and it is the best frickin fertilizer I have ever seen!I will post pics soon for you to see!Amazing 
I watered her with this fert on monday and she is mad!Branches have doubled in thickness!I have an idea...Please write about your best fertilizers and its NPK ratio and if you want post pics of your plants and its growth so we can all reconsider of using some other fertilizers to help our plants to grow big and strong!!!


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 20, 2008)

For this year I have decided to use PLANTELLA Flowering fertilizer!Its N:K ratio is 6-8-8, and it has seaweed extract < 1% in it!I have talked to many growers on the balkan`s growing forum and they all say very good things about it!Plantella is one of the best trademark for growing supplies in the balkan area!To tell you the truth I am a little suspicious about that 6-8-8 npk ratio but I will see,and you will se also when I post pics:hubba:


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 21, 2008)

Look how big she has grown in just a few days!!!


----------

